# Cannula sites



## Maryanne29 (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been having problems with where to site the cannula. I have had so many injections since diagnosis my skin looks more like a map! So many scars, lumps and bumps etc. 

Today I spoke to the DSN, who was the pump rep who got me started with my pump last year and is a very lovely lady, who said I should change the cannula everyday. This should help avoid problems. She's updated my account with Accu-Chek so I can order double the amount now. And I'm very glad the NHS is funding the increased amount.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2014)

When I first got my pump I used to put in top of leg. But once worked it out after 40 0dd years of 4 injections a day your skin gets a hard time  Now use arms & tummy to give a break.  Don't know how many 00000 of injections but happier with 3 a week changes now.  It still knacks when you hit the same spot   Whats 48 x 4 x 365    Not complaining


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Maryanne I have to change my cannula every day for exactly the same reason. Nearly every problem I've had with the pump has been when I've left the cannula in for more than a day - but if I change it daily I don't seem to have any problems that are cannula related.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2014)

Did you get sorted Maryanne


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 25, 2014)

Every day, wow..........

Is that not a nuisance.....?

what problems are you having exactly......?

is your absorption affected..?

I think the rep would be quite happy to recommend more purchases of their consumables.......don't you..........lol......

good for you though if it helps........


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello from our very warm terrace in the Algarve (sorry!)

I have been advised to change the cannula every day and that seems to be helping. I have a clinic appt in October and will also see the pump rep who is now a nurse there looking after people with pumps. So can get more advice then.

I was shocked at the amount of stuff I had to bring on holiday with me for the pump - it filled my cabin luggage but all is working out ok.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2014)

Enjoy the Algarve !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2014)

Is the problem better now Maryanne


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Hobie
It is better now I'm changing the cannula each day. This is a bit of a nuisance but I've got it down to about a minute for the change so is manageable. This also allows me to position the cannula for what I'm wearing - different places for jeans and dresses etc.
Tomorrow I'm going for my first visit to the pump clinic since getting my new best friend, so will talk to them and see if any more improvements can be made.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2014)

Pleased its calmed down Maryanne. & good luck at seeing the dsn.


----------

